# Where to purchase a gun safe in GA



## Papa Tango

Would appreciate suggestions of best stores to purchase a gun safe.  Considering Cannon P-40, however would consider any brand.


----------



## rugerfan

Bass Pro Shops, in either Macon or Gwinnett County. I have seen them at Dick's sporting goods as well. Also have seen them at Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna GA.


----------



## ARbowhunter7

SportsCenter in Perry always has a good selection


----------



## gamudslinger88

Acadamy was the cheapest I found.


----------



## phillip

tractor supply in commerce had a huge cannon safe for $899 retail for $1299   probally same price in all of them


----------



## hunter63john

Randy's pawn shop in North GA.  They have a big scratch and dent sale each year and have great safes. Big Liberty Safe dealer!


----------



## Oldstick

ARbowhunter7 said:


> SportsCenter in Perry always has a good selection



And they will have their annual inventory sale coming up at the end of this month too, which is usually the best time to buy anything big from them.


----------



## Saltwaterfish

Lowes has a sale on now for a 12cu ft safe for $297.  Use a 10% coupon and you are looking at $267 before tax.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=292952-10283-CE12-BK&lpage=none


----------



## Swampagator

tractor supply would be my choice they have some good ones.


----------



## DC-08

Bargain Barn in Jasper.


----------



## 1968ford

bought mine at bass pro in macon it a paint chip in it but was a fraction of the cost but keep in mind of the fire rating


----------



## yaknfish

I bought mine at David's Gun Room. Great service, reasonable price. They took the time to educate me a bit on fire ratings, etc. The people at Bass Pro couldn't even show me how to get a safe open. (I like Bass Pro. But they really disappointed me that time.)


----------



## Robk

Go and see Karen at the TSC store there in Newnan.  TSC has some cannon safes that can't be beat for the price.


----------



## shawn mills

Tractor Supply has the best prices on fire proof Cannons.


----------



## NGxplr22

hunter63john said:


> Randy's pawn shop in North GA.  They have a big scratch and dent sale each year and have great safes. Big Liberty Safe dealer!



Randy's has some good deals.


----------



## hump1977

I got mine at tractor supply and love it....


----------



## buckbuster01

Carrollton Jewelry and Pawn on hwy 61 between Carrollton and Villa Rica has a god selection and the best prices around. their safes have better fire ratings and are about the same price as TSC.


----------



## clayfish

If you go to the BPS at discover mills remember there is a store that sells safes right outside the door.


----------



## hawgrider1200

*Gun safe?*



ARbowhunter7 said:


> SportsCenter in Perry always has a good selection


I would not buy nuthin from this crook. He is one of the guys that bought the land Oaky Woods is on and threatening to build a subdivision on the land. Trying to hold the state at ransom, wanting to sell it to the state at a very big margin of profit. Is this the action of a person that supports the sportsmen of the state of GA or one that just wants to fill his pockets at your expense. When I buy sporting goods I go see Chuck's Gun and Pawn in Warner Robins. He always treats me right and anybody else I have talked to that goes in his store.
I asked him one time if he would match an ad for a mossberg 835 he says yeah if u wanna pay that much for one I'll take it then he sells the 835 to me cheaper than the advertised price in the Big chain stores ad paper. That is the mark of a true friend of the sportsmen.


----------



## Dr. Dave

Chuck's in Warner Robins.


----------



## shadow2

yaknfish said:


> I bought mine at David's Gun Room. Great service, reasonable price. They took the time to educate me a bit on fire ratings, etc. The people at Bass Pro couldn't even show me how to get a safe open. (I like Bass Pro. But they really disappointed me that time.)



Davids Gun Room This is were i got mine as well.. They realy know what they are talking about and have a full line of liberty safes to look at.  I would strongly recommend dealing with them in the future.  I believe i delt with the daughter and was very impressed.  Set up was great.. that had a rare thing going for them.. It is called Customer Service


----------



## xhunterx

I bought my liberty at randys pawn shop in trenton. have had it about 10 years. had a problem with the handle slipping on the shaft when opening the door. called randys, they put me in touch with liberty who promptly sent a repair upgrade package immediately. said the safe had a lifetime transferrable warranty. if i wasnt able to do the upgrade myself they would send a locksmith. i did it myself in about 10 minutes. best customer service i've ever seen from both randys pawn and liberty. like i say this safe was bought in 1999,


----------



## GTN

Randy's as mentioned above or Bargain Barn


----------



## groundhawg

The AR Bunker Gun Store in Newnan has some great safes and good prices.  See Rusty or Todd for more information or give them a call at 770-304-0138.


----------



## Bill Brown

In the Discover Mills Mall there is BPS & across the way there is the Liberty Safe Store, that is run by the same people that run David's Gun Room.


----------



## mallardk

adventure or bass pro


----------



## HunterEllis

Barnes in Carrollton


----------



## TreeFrog

groundhawg said:


> The AR Bunker Gun Store in Newnan has some great safes and good prices.  See Rusty or Todd for more information or give them a call at 770-304-0138.



X2- Good selection and price


----------



## rshunter

X 's 3 or 4 on Davids Gun room. When I purchased one from him about 12 years ago it was the same story that you are hearing above. They had the best price apples to apples and great delivery, set up, and customer service.


----------



## Musket

I got both of mine at Dick's at a good price.


----------



## siberian1

Costco or Tractor supply!!


----------



## 2011GADawg

Tractor supply I bought my 20 something gun cannon for 599 at one of their annual sales


----------



## tommy jacobs

Davids gun room by far, He is a great guy, and has moved my safe for me twice, for a very small charge, LIBERTY SAFES  IMO the best


----------



## hogman3

*Safe*

Tractor Supply


----------

